# I need encouragement



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just can't keep up with all three dogs. Ru needs frequent medicated baths. MiMi needs daily brushing. Poor Ray...he is much harder to brush than MiMi, and he is bigger. Right now he is a mass of mats and tangles. I work on him, but never completely finish him. I simply have to strip him. I hate to do it, but I just can't seem to get him brushed through well enough to give him a moderate trim. He looks so cute, but is tightly tangled from the skin.

Please, give me words of encouragement, so that I will have the strength to get out the shears and strip him tomorrow. :crying:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sylvia, don't even give it a second thought. If he is that tangled he would love nothing more than for you to cut him down. It will be best for both of you. Don't think twice about it. Hugs to you! Post after pics......he will look great and most of all feel good.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I can feel your pain!!! It's never easy to make a drastic cut. Just think of how much happier Ray will be without tangles in his hair and how much happier you will be not having to spend so much time on his coat. I think Ray will love you no matter what the length of hair! 

You're a fabulous groomer so i have full confidence that his haircut will be FANTASTIC! :two thumbs up:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That is what breaks my heart. I went too long....it won't be a nice haircut it will be a strip. Oh, and he will probably be really cold without his hair to keep him warm.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

First I must say I am shocked that you feel like this...... Because when I read any of your posts or threads I picture you as superwoman!!!!!! I am not being being silly but dead on serious........really I look up to you on how you carry yourself as a person!!!!!! I know you can do it as I said before you are a special lady and you can do great things!!!!hugs to you


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Shave them! Really, it is so difficult sometimes to keep up with the long hair. DH wants to play hands on with the boys, and wants their hair long too, but doesn't understand the amount of work that has to go into keeping the matts and tangles away. It's totally ok for you have one or all trimmed short.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Ray can wear a very cute sweater! That's the one thing that is definitely easier to wear with short hair


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> Ray can wear a very cute sweater! That's the one thing that is definitely easier to wear with short hair


*nods* I totally love buying the boys cute sweaters!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> First I must say I am shocked that you feel like this...... Because when I read any of your posts or threads I picture you as superwoman!!!!!! I am not being being silly but dead on serious........really I look up to you on how you carry yourself as a person!!!!!! I know you can do it as I said before you are a special lady and you can do great things!!!!hugs to you


Oh, honey, I am so far from superwoman. I am lazy...L A Z Y. I play more than I work and I am completely self-indulgent. Every morning I have a big argument with myself, but the lazy one always wins. One good thing is that I do sort of accept myself and my laziness. I used to be full of energy. I used to keep up with my responsibilities, but for the last two or so years, I have really been falling down on the job. But, thank you for your kind words. :wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sylvia, I bet he Ray will look really cute shaved, and it will grow back.
Sometimes we just have more to do than we can handle and we have to prioritize. It sounds like sweet Ru needs a little extra care now so maybe it isn't the best time for Ray to have a high maintenece hairdo.
I bet Ray will feel great with his new haircut, and you wont have to spend your energy worrying that you are not keeping up with it as you wish you could.
You take such wonderful care of them! A short haircut is no big deal, and is a fresh start. I think most have us have been there, when we are tired of fighting the battle with the tangles, and have to call a "do over."
Ray will be cute as ever!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> Ray can wear a very cute sweater! That's the one thing that is definitely easier to wear with short hair


I have a really nice...PINK....sweater that I bought for Ru, that she can't wear with her skin condition. Is it okay if Ray wears a PINK sweater?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Oh, heck, why not?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

"Sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do! " When Laurel was going through that puppy to adult coat, her hair would mat so bad, I felt bad that she had to endure my working on her for such long periods of time. Once she fell asleep while I was brushing out her tangles and mats. Finally I took her the groomers and had her cut very short. She was happier and I was happier.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I think that any dog will look cute in a pink sweater!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I think your super no matter what you say!and plus I think no matter what type of cut you do it will look great you have great looking kids!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh ya have you ever tried a toothbrush on the matts I have done this and it works out ok


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Go for it. It will be so much easier for both of you and I think he would look cute in a short cut with a pink sweater. Plus not all dogs have the coat for a full coat and you will have more time to work on MiMi. I know for a fact if I had more than one fluff, they would both be cut because I just could not keep up with two in full coat.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay. tomorrow I will get out the shears and strip him. The sad thing is that he looks so good and so cute...until you get deep down and find the tight tangles from the skin. Okay, tomorrow I will strip him...hey it will be like having a new puppy, right?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

He will look adorable and feel great! Pink is in for guys so he will be a total fashion icon in his sweater! Don't feel bad...you are amazing!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

TLR said:


> Go for it. It will be so much easier for both of you and I think he would look cute in a short cut with a pink sweater. Plus not all dogs have the coat for a full coat and you will have more time to work on MiMi. I know for a fact if I had more than one fluff, they would both be cut because I just could not keep up with two in full coat.


That is what I think. I look at April with her three beauties...or Elly with two magnificent full coated malts. If I only had MiMi, I could keep her perfect. Ray is a different story, he is magnificent in full coat. But his hair is thick and cottony...beautiful, but even more difficult than a Malt. He might be a little weird, but he will be okay. Tomorrow is the day...wish me luck...and strength.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Okay. tomorrow I will get out the shears and strip him. The sad thing is that he looks so good and so cute...until you get deep down and find the tight tangles from the skin. Okay, tomorrow I will strip him...hey it will be like having a new puppy, right?


And if you end up crying, come and post and we will give you *hugs*

I nearly cried when I chopped off Tucker's topknot.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> And if you end up crying, come and post and we will give you *hugs*
> 
> I nearly cried when I chopped off Tucker's topknot.


Thanks, Shelley, I will hold you to that.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't stress out. It is only hair and it will grow back. Your sweet ones will look great no matter if they have long or short hair. I don't know if you have ever tried a detangler and used a dematting tool. Luck only mats on his back side and on his stomach, but I run the dematter through his hair before brushing. You need to be gentle and use a sawing action, but it does save stress and allows me to keep his hair a bit longer.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Don't stress out. It is only hair and it will grow back. Your sweet ones will look great no matter if they have long or short hair. I don't know if you have ever tried a detangler and used a dematting tool. Luck only mats on his back side and on his stomach, but I run the dematter through his hair before brushing. You need to be gentle and use a sawing action, but it does save stress and allows me to keep his hair a bit longer.


Oh yes, it is very helpful. This time he was just too messed up for the dematter to help. Ray's hair is so thick and it tangles from the skin out. He looks perfectly lovely, but is a mess down deep. 

For those who don't know, Ray is an honorary Maltese, but he is, in fact, a coton de Tulear. They are magnificent, but that soft cotton hair is much harder to maintain than a Malt. I'm working on him right now. I think it will be okay...in about a day or so.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Flowers 2:

Just popping by to say you are doing a great job! 
No one is perfect & we should not feel we have to be. . . things happen. . . I really don't think a pup cares about hair---just that YOU are happy so make Ru happy by being happy yourself! We are going to love the new cut!:wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I bet Ray is going to be beyond precious. We'll be waiting for pics. Bella's coat is very cottony and I've been letting her puppy cut grow out. The problem is that I'm so allergic and so the grooming does not happen the way that it should. So, DH is going to be getting a lesson in using the clippers and she'll have to stay in a shorter coat. It's not fair to her to have to have the mats and there's not much I can do about the allergies  . The shorter coat is just smarter for our household...and it'll give me an excuse to shop for more clothes for her! Good luck with Ray....bet he'll be VERY happy!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Ray is going to love it! And you know what? I bet you will to Sylvia! :smootch:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylvia, keeping 3 Malts looking good is hard work for me..I keep Rose and Lily short, and Miss Eva is due for a cut with the new clippers I got for Christmas. I keep her in a long puppy cut...that being said, with your 3, you have a lot more hair to deal with then I do...hair grows..I like the sweater idea...it will be fine...:wub::wub:


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Just do it. I know that when our cat was mangled we did it. It was best for him and now he is gorgeous. They say that tangles can hurt your dog or cat so it is best for you just to get the snipper out and do it.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hopefully you'll love his short coat and if not you can grow it out again. Sometimes the tangles just get too much and you need to start from scratch.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you. If misery loves company, than we are in it together  . I had to just shave Bella all the way down and it is heartbreaking! I have been sick for 2 weeks and DH has not held up to his end of the grooming bargain! Ugggh. Bella is snuggled in a shirt right now and the poor sweet girl will likely need one until spring  . Hope Ray is hanging in there!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sylvia, I had to cut Pippa all the way down after my accident. She too has a gorgeous coat, and guess what? It's gorgeous again! And actually I think Pippa liked it, and it sure took a ton of stress off me as I just couldn't handle it at the time.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylvia - I just saw this. Hope you've already done the cut down. I used to be so miserable trying to unknot Tyler's hair. Used to do two brushings a day and even with that I'd get mats and knots. I finally gave up and went for the Town and Country and we've both been happy campers since that time. It's such a relief and Tyler just seemed to romp around more freely with the shorter coat. It's about what's inside the dog that really counts. :wub::wub: And it will grow back. :chili:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Do what you can to save the face and tail and he will look like a darling puppy! The rest will grow back. Enjoy spending time with your babies! <<Hugs>>


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I would not strip him but would have him shaved. He can wear a cute sweater to keep him warm. I have all that I can do to keep up with Rylee.:wub:


----------

